# o componente/a componente



## YALAK

Caros amigos

O que está correcto dizer-se componente ou a componente?


----------



## uchi.m

Olá Yalak,

O que seria esse(a) componente mais especificamente? Pergunto porque já ouvi os dois gêneros, mas em situações muito particulares, como nas aulas de Física, por exemplo ("_a componente horizontal do vetor F_", etc.)

Eu acredito que, na maioria das situações, será no masculino: _o componente_.

Uchi.m


----------



## Macunaíma

Ambos estão corretos. Trata-se de substantivo comum de dois gêneros (quando a palavra não muda, mas mudam os artigos e os adjetivos correspondentes conforme o gênero).


----------



## uchi.m

Mas eu poderia intercambiar o gênero em qualquer situação? Por exemplo: poderia dizer _a componente eletrônica_ em vez de _o componente eletrônico_? Acho que o gênero, dependendo do caso, já é consagrado em alguns jargões.


----------



## YALAK

Caro amigo Uchi.m

Somente verifico que alguns intelectuais tanto usam o artigo definido no masculino como no feminino.Não lhe posso precisar os contextos frasais.

YALAK


----------



## uchi.m

Tudo bem, Yalak!

Uchi.m


----------



## Macunaíma

> Mas eu poderia intercambiar o gênero em qualquer situação? Por exemplo: poderia dizer _a componente eletrônica_ em vez de _o componente eletrônico_?


 
Quando se fala de alguma coisa de forma geral, fica melhor usar o gênero masculino, que é a forma mais neutra em português. Se você estiver se referindo a alguma peça anteriormente citada e do gênero feminino, pode usar o gênero feminino, sim


----------



## Vanda

Yalak, para consultar masculino/feminino, formas plurais, etc. relacionados às palavras fora de contexto, existe este dicionário europeu - mais perto do português africano - http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/definir_resultados.aspx.
Note que ele trará as indicações que você procura. 
Veja, por exemplo, componente:*adj. e s. 2 gén.*, 	que ou o que entra na composição de alguma coisa.​


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> Se você estiver se referindo a alguma peça anteriormente citada e do gênero feminino, pode usar o gênero feminino, sim



Cara! Agora que você disse, fui pensando, pensando, e não me lembrei de absolutamente *nenhum* componente eletrônico que fosse do gênero feminino! 

Precisamos urgente de mais engenheiras eletrônicas! Hehe. Isso está beirando o sexismo ultraconservador!

Abraços

Uchi.m


----------



## Vanda

Uchi, isso acontece por causa da acepção da palavra no masculino e/ou feminino. Se tiver alcance a um dicionário mais completo, verá o seguinte:
componente - sm - Aquilo que entra na composição de alguma coisa. /     Parte elementar de um sistema.  (mais algumas acepções)
componente - sf - )Astronomia)  Cada uma das estrelas de um sistema duplo ou múltiplo.  (Aurélio)


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> Uchi, isso acontece por causa da acepção da palavra no masculino e/ou feminino. Se tiver alcance a um dicionário mais completo, verá o seguinte:
> componente - sm - Aquilo que entra na composição de alguma coisa. /     Parte elementar de um sistema.  (mais algumas acepções)
> componente - sf - )Astronomia)  Cada uma das estrelas de um sistema duplo ou múltiplo.  (Aurélio)



Obrigado, Vanda.

Uchi.m


----------



## Macunaíma

uchi.m said:


> Cara! Agora que você disse, fui pensando, pensando, e não me lembrei de absolutamente *nenhum* componente eletrônico que fosse do gênero feminino!


 
Tem a placa-mãe.

_"A placa-mãe é a componente eletrônica..."_

Uhm, não gostei. Acho que diria:

_"A placa-mãe é o componente eletrônico..."_

É tipo uma conversão forçada ao gênero masculino, como se "placa-mãe" fosse só o nome de _*um *_componente não expresso e a concordância se faz com esse nome masculino (concordância ideológica).

P.S.: Esquece! A Vanda já explicou tecnicamente.


----------



## uchi.m

É verdade, _placa-mãe_... eu já estava pensando em componentes mais fundamentais, tais como _resistores_ e outros etimologicamente derivados.


----------



## coolbrowne

uchi.m said:


> É verdade, _placa-mãe_... eu já estava pensando em componentes mais fundamentais, tais como _resistores_ e outros etimologicamente derivados.


 
A válvula (de rádio)


----------



## andre luis

Num grupo de mulheres....a componente do grupo.


----------



## uchi.m

coolbrowne said:


> A válvula (de rádio)



Obrigado, browne!

Uchi.m


----------



## Montecarlo_DIV

uchi.m said:


> Cara! Agora que você disse, fui pensando, pensando, e não me lembrei de absolutamente *nenhum* componente eletrônico que fosse do gênero feminino!
> 
> Precisamos urgente de mais engenheiras eletrônicas! Hehe. Isso está beirando o sexismo ultraconservador!
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Uchi.m




Tem válvula terminônica, memória flash, grade de controle, chave optoeletrônica, célula pockels entre outras.


----------

